# كيف اجد عمالة لمشروع تكييف مركزى واطفاء حريق



## lolo2884 (23 سبتمبر 2014)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

متاسف معرفش المكان مناسب للموضوع ولا لأ بس انا لسه جديد فى الشغل فى شركة توكيلات تجارية واخدين مدرسة hvac & fire fighting 'طبعا فى مقاولين معايا من الباطن pipes ,gipsum board,trensh,insulation وطبعا تركيب المحطة فدلوقتى انا عايز ازود عمالة عشان time plan طبعا ده هيأثر فى التكليفات بس فرضا المقاول ماعجبنيش شغله اجيب الناس دول منين شكرا لاخواتى المهندسين الكبار واسف على الاطالة​


----------



## lolo2884 (24 سبتمبر 2014)

ولا رد


----------



## ahmed sedke (25 سبتمبر 2014)

ممكن اساعد معاك يا بشمهندس بالاشراف حتي انا مهندس ميكانيكا 2012وواخد دوره تكييف مقابل اخد خبره في المجال دا انا حابه وعايز اشتغل فيه


----------



## احمد عزالعرب (27 سبتمبر 2014)

لما المقاول ما يعجبكش نزل عليه مقاول تانى ...وده الافضل ..مع العلم انه لازم يكون معاك فرقه ذاتى ....للطوارئ علشان لو مقاول حب يدلع تخش ع شغله وتخصم من مستخلصه


----------



## m_hvac_a (27 سبتمبر 2014)

انت محتاج مقاوليين فى اى بالظبط انا ممكن اساعدك ... انت فى مصر


----------



## Alaa Elkhatib (28 سبتمبر 2014)

لو في ابوظبى انا جاي


----------

